# change gradually within same brand grain free



## princess_ella (Jun 4, 2005)

do you guys change gradually when changing from one protein to another even if its the same brand and grain free?If not could it could puking


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

i think it depends on ur chi's body~~ kcdoes well with abrupt changes in her food but Dex does not~


----------



## princess_ella (Jun 4, 2005)

what happens to dexter?


----------



## MiniGrace (Oct 31, 2011)

If it causes a problem, usually it is diarrhea. I have switched between favors of Ziwipeak with no ill effects but it does depend on the dog. Some have more sensitive tummies than others.


----------

